# Extraction musique DVD et transfert sur iPod



## philou (11 Février 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai extrais la bande son d'un DVD pour le transférer sur mon iPod. J'ai bien obtenu des fichiers mp3 (par Quicktime). Pas de pb pour l'incorporation dans iTunes. Par contre, le iPod ne les accepte pas.
Une idée ?
Merci


----------



## anatole (11 Février 2004)

Ah ben tiens, ça m'interresse : comment fait on pour extraire la bande son d'un dvd ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2004)

anatole a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens, ça m'interresse : comment fait on pour extraire la bande son d'un dvd ?



Avec Audio HiJack par exemple.


----------



## philou (11 Février 2004)

anatole a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens, ça m'interresse : comment fait on pour extraire la bande son d'un dvd ?



J'ai extrais avec 0SEx 0.0110a1, que tu trouveras sur versiontracker.com
Puis j'ouvre le fichier son dans QT Pro et l'enregistre comme séquence autonome.


----------



## philou (12 Février 2004)

J'oubliais, avant de l'ouvrir dans QT, il faut convertir le fichier son en MP3 avec mAC3dec.

Ceci dit, j'ai trouvé le pb. Les fichiers que j'ai obtenu avec QT son des fichier "movie" bien qu'il n'y ai que du son dedans. ITunes permet de les convertir en mp3 avec la fonction du menu "Avancées" &gt; convertir en mp3. Maintenant, mes fichiers sont bien incorporables dans iPod.

J'ai aussi essayé AudioHiJack qui , effectivement et plus simplement, permet d'obtenir un fichier son.
Merci pour ce lien.


----------



## anatole (13 Février 2004)

merci


----------

